# Father's Day Special at Detailer's Domain 20% off



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay guys/gals here it is the Father's Day Special

20% off for till Midnight tonight std eastern time. June 15, 2009

Use "2000" for the checkout code

MIN ORDER = $50.00

Notes: If you forget the code I'm not going to go back and credit it.
If you order any of the products below I will refund the order.

NO Makita
NO METABO
NO FLEX KITS or FLEX TOOL
NO PC's
NO Paint Meters
NO Metro Vac
NO CR Spotless
NO Uber Wash Brushes
NO CTEK Battery Chargers
NO CAM SPRAY
NO Racatac


----------

